# A PH Nutrient chart for soil and Hydroponics.



## cdmharley (Oct 14, 2008)

Just something for you all to look at, helps me so, that means i love to help... :hubba:


----------



## massproducer (Oct 14, 2008)

We have both of these charts in the troubleshooting post, and they are stickied on top of this the hydroponic section, they are very nice charts tho


----------

